

Making an RPG in Clojure (part one of many?) - gtani
http://briancarper.net/blog/520/making-an-rpg-in-clojure-part-one-of-many

======
samatman
)

c'mon, it's Clojure! Can't leave us hanging like that!

also: <http://xkcd.com/859/>

------
pragmatic
Purely Functional Retrogames: <http://prog21.dadgum.com/23.html>

And his conclusions: <http://prog21.dadgum.com/37.html>

This walkthrough is in Erlang but same patterns apply.

------
code_duck
Looks great so far!

I'm writing an RPG in Scala, and am taking a different route - I'm adding a
GUI after the mechanics (battles, equipment, map navigation, tasks) are
complete in the console. This is my first game, too, so I'm not sure that this
is the right plan, but it seems like a good idea.

~~~
mcantor
I think from a "fun game design" perspective, it's probably a terrible idea,
but it still sounds like a fun exercise in of itself, because it will force
you to design the mechanics in a way that's decoupled from the GUI, and thus
easy to tweak.

I say it's probably a terrible "game design" idea because you run a very high
risk of working hard on the mechanics, then working hard on the GUI, only to
plug them into each other after much blood sweat & tears to discover that
you've created a game that isn't fun. It's less of a risk since you're
programming an RPG--a known concept that you can trust to have a certain
appeal just by following a few conventions of RPG-ness--but in general, the
best way to do game design is to "find the fun" first.

~~~
krakensden
I'm pretty sure his hope is that with a well defined separation of UI and
mechanics, it will be quicker to iterate and 'find the fun'.

------
zephjc
From a year ago, but still relevant. It's also a good lesson in handling
program state without needing to make it mutable.

------
zandorg
Don't forget a line-of-sight algorithm so that where the character goes in the
darkness, it gets light.

